# Zoll M CCT monitor



## Flight-LP (May 19, 2009)

Anyone out there using the Zoll M series CCT monitor for CVP, ICP, or wedge pressure monitoring?

Interested in hearing any opinions....................


----------



## Flight-LP (May 25, 2009)

No one??????

Not even my fellow flight types?

It appears to be a pretty neat set up, having the capabilities for all monitoring requirements pre-hospital.

I'm interested in knowing opinions out there as I will soon be using it.

Vent???
Rid??
AK??
AJ??
Anyone???


----------

